
Free email forwarding for domains – ImprovMX - ubercow
http://improvmx.com/
======
jlg23
No company info, no T&Cs. Sounds legit. Just missing a possibility to verify
whether my CC data has been stolen.

------
torgeek
while the idea is awesome. (i regulary would need such a service) i agree that
it is hard to trust anyone with my emails.

